# The Ticking Tortoise 160km - 29th October - Bristol



## Oliveriles (24 Sep 2022)

Event : The Ticking Tortoise 160km
Event date/s: Saturday 29th October, 8:30am
Event location: Warmley Waiting Room, Bristol
Cost of entry: £9 plus £3 (Insurance) for non-members

A non-competitive Cycling Event open to all with a FREE HOT DOG STAND to enjoy halfway around the route.

Sign Up Here: https://audaxwales.com/events/the-ticking-tortoise/

Back for 2022 a 160k Blacksheepcc Cycling Event.

Taking inspiration from the route Mike Lane rode 'week in week out' on his way to becoming the 6 Times National Audax Champion I've designed a winter friendly flat route out to the Somerset Levels and back for riders to enjoy.

Starting from Warmley Waiting Rooms Cafe which is opening early for you, ride a section of the Bristol to Bath Cycle path before a low traffic route through Bristol (views along the way of Isambard Kingdom's Suspension Bridge) before you head back onto the National Cycle Route to the flat Clevedon Moors. Next over to the Strawberry Line in Congresbury where you will ride the cycle path till Sandford passing the Thatcher’s Cider Farm.

Next you'll head onto the Somerset Levels, passing the 18C Ashton Windmill for a well earned Coffee break at the Cycle Friendly Sweets Tea Rooms.
Next head towards Glastonbury for fine views of the Tor before heading back over the Somerset Levels ready for your short but tough climb up to Snake Lane maxing out at 20%.

More riding on the levels before a final short climb with great views back over the Somerset Levels where you can take advantage of the FREE Hot Dog stand that I will have ready for you.

Then return home from Bleadon onwards mostly on the same roads out.

Full Route Details can be found here - https://www.plotaroute.com/route/1686371?units=km

Entry on the Line (EOL) possible - £3 surcharge, payment by card or cash.

FULL EVENT DETAILS AT www.audaxwales.com/events/the-ticking-tortoise/

Any questions email oliver@audaxwales.com


----------

